# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Random thoughts about politicians....US in particular

## Calypso Jones

Mark Warner never need worry about running for the presidency.  I had forgotten what a dunce he is.   not funny, not particularly intelligent, not attractive.   He's an obamabot.   I didn't realize that democrats call him the Do-nothing senator...although for different reasons sort of than I do.

----------

Flanders (07-09-2017),Molly Pitcher (12-26-2018)

----------


## Trinnity

I was never impressed with him at all.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Yesterday somewhere I made mention of the fact that Reid said he'd be in the senate to 2021.   I thought at the time, you silly  man, there is scripture regarding YOUR plans.  And what happens this morning?   Reid was admitted to the hospital.  I don't know what his problem is but ....there ya go.

*James 4:13-17 
*
                    Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go into such and such a town and spend a year there and trade and make a profit”— yet you do not know what tomorrow will bring. What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes. Instead you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and do this or that.” As it is, you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil. So whoever knows the right thing to do and fails to do it, for him it is sin.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-18-2015),Rudy2D (12-28-2013),wist43 (01-13-2014)

----------


## patrickt

> Mark Warner never need worry about running for the presidency.  I had forgotten what a dunce he is.   not funny, not particularly intelligent, not attractive.   He's an obamabot.   I didn't realize that democrats call him the Do-nothing senator...although for different reasons sort of than I do.


As you describe him, he might be the only person who could actually replace President Obama.

----------

Flanders (07-09-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yesterday somewhere I made mention of the fact that Reid said he'd be in the senate to 2021.   I thought at the time, you silly  man, there is scripture regarding YOUR plans.  And what happens this morning?   Reid was admitted to the hospital.  I don't know what his problem is but ....there ya go.
> 
> *James 4:13-17 
> *
>                     Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go into such and such a town and spend a year there and trade and make a profit”— yet you do not know what tomorrow will bring. What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes. Instead you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and do this or that.” As it is, you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil. So whoever knows the right thing to do and fails to do it, for him it is sin.


Or as the joos used to say:

"_Man plans; and God laughs._"

----------


## Calypso Jones

Unbefreakinglievable.   Scott Brown is out there again and he's....am I hearing right.....critical of Obamacare.  Excuse me but am I having Deja Vu??

----------


## Katzndogz

> Or as the joos used to say:
> 
> "_Man plans; and God laughs._"


I heard it

"Man proposes; God disposes"

----------


## usfan

i like these in luke 12, too..

19 And I’ll say to myself, “You have plenty of grain laid up for many years. Take life easy; eat, drink and be merry.”’
20 “But God said to him, ‘You fool! This very night your life will be demanded from you. Then who will get what you have prepared for yourself?’
21 “This is how it will be with whoever stores up things for themselves but is not rich toward God.”

----------


## DonGlock26

> As you describe him, he might be the only person who could actually replace President Obama.


Too bad, the Italian captain that sailed his ocean-liner into a rocky island isn't a Kenyan citizen. Then, he could be qualified to fill Obama's shoes.

----------

Cedric (06-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Daily Bread (12-05-2014),Flanders (07-09-2017)

----------


## usfan

> 


It's also been expressed as the 6 Ds..  
Deflect, Distract, Discredit, Distort, Divide, Disrupt




> The left uses the 6 D's in public discourse: Deflect, Distract, Discredit, Distort, Divide, Disrupt.
> Anyone who has tried to engage the left in honest debate will be very familiar with these tactics.
> I know i'm generalizing.  But this has been my experience for decades in dealing with the left.  Exceptions are very rare.

----------

Flanders (07-09-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Weird isn't it?   The media is silent on De Blasio's background and what he wants to do to New York...well not silent but not exactly vocal are they?

But they make an issue on how he eats pizza with a fork.   it's .....stunning.

----------

JackDallas (01-13-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Trey Gowdy says Obama's lawlessness has reached unprecedented levels.

well.  DUH

http://www.capitalisminstitute.org/obamas-lawlessness/

----------


## Calypso Jones

Rep Issa says Obama Regime conducting illegal sting operations in War on Guns.

They didn’t learn from “Fast and Furious”…


Via Daily Caller: 
California Rep. Darrell Issa, the Republican chair of the House Oversight Committee, accused the Obama administration of waging “a war on guns” after new reports of “rogue” sting operations by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms (ATF) conducted during 2013.

Issa spoke to Fox News’ Shannon Bream Sunday about a report by the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel, which claimed that ATF agents operating firearm stings in 6 separate cities “took advantage of the mentally ill, set up stings near churches and schools and made decisions which some claim actually increased crime in their neighborhoods.” Issa and Iowa Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley sent a letter to ATF Director Todd Jones this week to demand answers on the tactics and how often they’ve been used.

But Issa believes he already knows what’s going on.

Keep reading…

----------


## wist43

> 


The sheeple fall for it though, don't they??

How many 10's of millions of people voted for an obvious leftist, destructor??

The people have been made dumb - the best we can do is avoid getting run over in the stampede. I'm all for secession at this point.

----------

JackDallas (01-13-2014)

----------


## JackDallas

> Weird isn't it?   The media is silent on De Blasio's background and what he wants to do to New York...well not silent but not exactly vocal are they?But they make an issue on how he eats pizza with a fork.   it's .....stunning.


De Blasio apparently is in the pockets of big property developers. He's trying to shut down the horse-drawn carriage ride business in Central Park and use the property where the stables are located for new high-rise buildings. The premise of their plan is that the horses are being abused which doesn't seem to be the case from the stories I've seen. I don't really care except for an emotional attachment to the issue. I once took my wife on a carriage ride around Central Park around to Tavern on the Green for dinner. It cost me 60 bucks just for the ride so I would never do it again. But it's kind of a shame that a handful of developers can so easily do away with such an iconic part of new York history.

----------

Calypso Jones (01-13-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Nixon in a pants suit.   

http://www.frontpagemag.com/2014/dgr...-enemies-list/

It might be worth it if she could take out some of these democrats.

----------


## Calypso Jones

OY...Rosa DeLauro (D-Goblin)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Mark Warner never need worry about running for the presidency. I had forgotten what a dunce he is. not funny, not particularly intelligent, not attractive. He's an obamabot. I didn't realize that democrats call him the Do-nothing senator...although for different reasons sort of than I do.


He couldn't possibly be any more of a "do-nothing senator" than Barack Hussein Obama was. That said....look out. Cause the idiot left might push for him to be President next. You know how they luvs them know-nothing/do-nothing politicians....lol.

----------


## Calypso Jones

apparently Bill Clinton and Elizabeth Hurley have been 'eating pizza with a fork' for an entire year.   

And to think I felt sorry for her when Hugh Grant got caught with some black hooker.    Now who do I hold in more contempt for this....

Elizabeth Hurley.... I expect it of Bill.  I thought she had more class.

----------


## Perianne

> apparently Bill Clinton and Elizabeth Hurley have been '*eating pizza with a fork*' for an entire year.


I have never heard that phrase before.  


(Elizabeth Hurley is the devil.)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I have never heard that phrase before.  
> 
> 
> (Elizabeth Hurley is the devil.)


LOVE the new avatar, Peri!!!

Which prominent Democrat is it, I forget his name now....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

My random thought is that the Republicans should limit the damage and settle on a good candidate early for 2016.

A savage, bruising conflict in the primaries, with candidates ripping each other a new one like last time, will almost guarantee a Hilary romp in November. She will be crowned, even though the far left is not crazy about her.

THAT'S where lefties are MUCH smarter than conservatives: they understand that politics is like football, it's all about keeping possession of the ball and moving it forward, first down by first down. They don't care if the candidate is picture perfect. Whereas conservatives lately want THE ideal candidate and will shoot down anyone that deviates by one jot or tittle from this neurotic perfectionism and call him.her a RINO. AND they want to win by a single, long, spectacular pass, or not at all. 

I don't know why conservatives have become so retarded lately!!!! It drives me to despair!!!!

----------

JackDallas (02-07-2014),usfan (03-14-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

> My random thought is that the Republicans should limit the damage and settle on a good candidate early for 2016.
> 
> A savage, bruising conflict in the primaries, with candidates ripping each other a new one like last time, will almost guarantee a Hilary romp in November. She will be crowned, even though the far left is not crazy about her.
> 
> THAT'S where lefties are MUCH smarter than conservatives: they understand that politics is like football, it's all about keeping possession of the ball and moving it forward, first down by first down. They don't care if the candidate is picture perfect. Whereas conservatives lately want THE ideal candidate and will shoot down anyone that deviates by one jot or tittle from this neurotic perfectionism and call him.her a RINO. AND they want to win by a single, long, spectacular pass, or not at all. 
> 
> I don't know why conservatives have become so retarded lately!!!! It drives me to despair!!!!


 
*Here is the problem*: in the recent past the RNC has maneuvered the primary structure and we end up with a John McCain and a Mitt Romney as the Republican presidential candidates.  The RNC honchos assure conservatives that only a 'moderate' can possibly defeat a liberal Democrat, which mistakenly presumes that America is a center-left country and a Republican has to be a little to the left to be accepted.  That, is rubbish, as the defeat of McCain, one of the most liberal Republicans around was defeated by the unknown, untested, un-vetted Barack Hussein Obama.  In 2012, the GOP, learning nothing, did it again with Mitt Romney.  Nice guy but a wuss when it came to really challenging Obama, specifically on the Benghazi debacle.  The consequence has been Obama and the steady devolution of America, it's economy, it's military strength and it's standing in the world.  Some feel we'll be lucky to survive Obama for eight years and we may never be able to undo the damage he's deliberately done to our nation, including the poisoning of race relations and the political polarization one should expect when you put a dedicated socialist ideologue in the Oval Office.   


Conservatives that are adamant about the next GOP candidate being 'pure' is a mis-characterization of their position, as I understand it.  That kind of sweeping condemnation presumes that wanting a candidate with actual conservative values is somehow 'extreme', thus buying into the left's attempt to portray any Republican to the right of McCain as 'extreme', as if only a liberal Democrat is rational and sensible.  The conservatives I know reject that characterization. 


Senator Ted Cruz is a good example of the kind of conservative I would like to see run for the 2016 GOP presidential nomination.  Well-educated with a sterling history as a Texas prosecutor and Attorney General and a man who doesn't flinch from being labeled 'conservative'.  I'm sure Senator Cruz would not be considered the 'ideal' conservative candidate because no politician alive can possible agree with millions of conservatives on every issue, nor should they attempt to do so.  Unless Cruz does something totally off the wall between now and 2016, he would be my choice for the GOP presidential nominee.  I will never vote for another 'compromise' Republican candidate.  I've learned the hard way that all the compromising comes at the expense of conservative values.  Been there, done that, got the tee shirt. 


However, as you note, Democrats are more 'flexible' about their candidates.  Well, that's easy to do when you have Hillary Clinton, a radical socialist (her college thesis was on Saul Alinsky's _'Rules for Radicals'_) following the radical socialist Barack Obama.  I don't see any 'moderate' Democrats in line for the 2016 Democrat presidential nomination, only a leftist.  Sure, some communist-wannabes in the Democrat party might consider Hillary Clinton as not radical enough but they are few, I'm sure.

Thus, the accusation that Republicans are self-defeating because the conservative base insists on an actual conservative candidate instead of 'moderate' quasi-Democrats with one or two 'conservative' positions is not accurate but reflects what the leftmedia tell us about Republicans.  The same media that will move heaven and earth to make sure the Republican presidential candidate in 2016, be he conservative or 'moderate', loses.  Frankly, I don't get my political opinions from the leftmedia and I hope other conservatives don't either because that way lies confusion, despair - and defeat.


*Jim*

----------

Calypso Jones (02-13-2014),JackDallas (02-07-2014),usfan (03-14-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Sheila Jackson Lee's husband

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwyn_C._Lee

Milking the public coffers at both ends.

----------


## Calypso Jones

A 'Doh' moment.    Poll finds that John McCain is not popular with any group.



And it’s pretty much universal, 35% among Republicans, 29% with Dems, and just 25% with independents.
Via PPP:
PPP’s newest Arizona poll finds that John McCain is unpopular with Republicans, Democrats, and independents alike and has now become the least popular Senator in the country. Only 30% of Arizonans approve of the job McCain is doing to 54% who disapprove. There isn’t much variability in his numbers by party- he’s at 35/55 with Republicans, 29/53 with Democrats, and 25/55 with independents, suggesting he could be vulnerable to challenges in both the primary and general elections the next time he’s up.

McCain trails in hypothetical general election match ups with both 2012 nominee Richard Carmona (41/35) and former Congresswoman Gabby Giffords (42/35). He would lead though in a match up with former Governor Janet Napolitano, 44/36. This has the potential to be an interesting one in 2016.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Jon Corzine's son has committed suicide (?) in Mexico City.

http://nypost.com/2014/03/13/jeffrey...on-dead-at-31/

 hmmm.    interesting.    Remember that Cree Deeds son tried to kill hiM and then killed himself. Was that depression.   I wonder  what's going on here.    Do I think someone is killing these people.  No.  Not really.  But I think this is an indication of the caliber of people (parenting skills and Political skills) that we are stupidly putting in authority over us.

----------


## Trinnity

How the mighty do get a come-down back to Earth. <gut check>   :Shakeshead: 

*Jeffrey Corzine took his own life 'several days ago' in Mexico City hotel*
*His family traced him through his credit card*
*Had battled addiction through his teens and twenties
*
*Jeffrey, 31, was thought to be working as a drug counselor in California*
*He was the youngest of Corzine's three children with his first wife*
*Corzine's successor Chris Christie issued a statement of his condolences, calling the death 'unthinkable'*




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2vx1wOPt8 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I have never heard that phrase before.  
> 
> 
> (Elizabeth Hurley is the devil.)


I made it up.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Hey....excellent idea putting crazy former drug users in positions of authority in drug treatment centers.
 :Geez:  :Headbang:  :Smileinbox:  :Happy1:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had the weirdest dream this morning....and when I first woke up I thought WAS THE TELEVISION ON??   Apparently Nancy Pelosi was in conference with republicans, Boehner in the lead...and she comes running out where democrats are waiting on the steps and she runs toward one of her female colleagues almost to the point of running into the woman's arms...and she's soooooooo happy.  There must have been reporters taping it thru my eyes...meaning my eyes were the camera.    She said they, meaning democrats, her in particular won with their demands and how could she not with Boehner in control...as if they, the pubs, were pushovers,  :Wink:         At first I was a little ticked and then I realized that what she won was some ignominius recognition of women being recognized as ....something....having to do with clothes or something like that.   I mean totally worthless but the amount of time and energy that was put into this on the democrat side was stunning I even thought in the dream, with the mess this country is in.      She did have on a cute light colored pants suit and scarf though.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Via My FOX Phoenix
Former Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton is encouraging college students to ensure that the so-called millennial generation is what she terms the “participation generation.”
Clinton and her husband, former President Bill Clinton, are helping open an annual meeting of college students who seek to tackle challenges around the world.
Joining them Friday night at Arizona State University is the state’s senior Republican senator, John McCain. Bill Clinton jokes that McCain is a good friend but, as Clinton puts it, “we permit him to deny it at election time.”
McCain was the GOP’s 2008 presidential nominee. Hillary Clinton is considering a presidential campaign for 2016.
The weekend Clinton Global Initiative University is drawing more than 1,000 students from about 300 colleges and universities to the ASU campus in Tempe.

----------


## Calypso Jones

OBlasio paid a whopping 8.3% rate on his income for 2013.    

When he's talking about income re-distribution he ain't talking about his.

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## Calypso Jones

What is with this guy's mouth.  It SO reminds me of something....I can't quite put my finger on it.

----------


## old wood

Who?   Can't say I heard of him but if you say so... I maybe should learn more.   If you found a guy you HATE.. I likely will find him EXCELLENT.     Got any more folks I might like?

----------


## old wood

> I had the weirdest dream this morning....and when I first woke up I thought WAS THE TELEVISION ON??   Apparently Nancy Pelosi was in conference with republicans, Boehner in the lead...and she comes running out where democrats are waiting on the steps and she runs toward one of her female colleagues almost to the point of running into the woman's arms...and she's soooooooo happy.  There must have been reporters taping it thru my eyes...meaning my eyes were the camera.    She said they, meaning democrats, her in particular won with their demands and how could she not with Boehner in control...as if they, the pubs, were pushovers,         At first I was a little ticked and then I realized that what she won was some ignominius recognition of women being recognized as ....something....having to do with clothes or something like that.   I mean totally worthless but the amount of time and energy that was put into this on the democrat side was stunning I even thought in the dream, with the mess this country is in.      She did have on a cute light colored pants suit and scarf though.


It srarts with Nanci Pelosi wet dreams and then one morning..you wake up a real Liberal.  Welcome Mr Jones. You know somethin's happening but you don't know what it is....DO you.. Mr Jones.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It srarts with Nanci Pelosi wet dreams and then one morning..you wake up a real Liberal.  Welcome Mr Jones. You know somethin's happening but you don't know what it is....DO you.. Mr Jones.


I know you have gender recognition  problems, little woodie.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Is this a joke or what?  Did Thad Cochran actually admit to Islamic type relations with farm animals?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Thad Cochran, dementia sufferer and I'm not kidding.  Why is it that democrats are willing to keep in office those too ill to think, the brain damaged, the stroke victims, the lame, the halt,  is it that they can count on all these people to vote stridently leftist....almost like physical and mental impairment is democrat default mode.

back to Thad.  Have you seen the number of blacks who are patting him on the back that he beat out the TP candidate with their help and now they want payback.    Here's hoping they get it.

And have you noticed that anywhere there is a preponderance of black politicians and office holders, there is rampant and widespread corruption.   There's a lesson in here people.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Anyone want to take bets on who the black dems of Mississippi are going to vote for when Mr. Cochran faces his dem opponent?

----------


## Calypso Jones

exactly.

----------


## Calypso Jones

UN Global Initiative Conference.  Going on today.  We're illegitimately bombing Syria, the preezy's friends and he's talking about global warming and incidentally, It's America's fault again. Actually I think what we're doing for them is some architectural demolition so they can set up more training grounds for ISIS beheading techniques.  And removing Assad, who actually protected Christians.

We're stupid.

----------


## Calypso Jones

DHS, for faked immigration papers DHS official needs eggrolls....and cash.

Via Examiner:

A U.S. immigration officer was sentenced on October 3, 2014 to two and a half years in federal prison, for accepting bribes in the form of cash and egg rolls from applicants seeking citizenship and green cards.


Mai Nhu Nguyen, 48, served with U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Santa Ana for eight years. She pleaded guilty to receiving bribes as a public official between July 2011 and May 2013. As an immigration service officer, Nguyen had the authority to approve or deny immigration applications.

In one of the instances of bribery, Nguyen called a vendor to order 300 egg rolls. She then told an immigration applicant to pay for the $150 food order and deliver it to her workplace. Once the task was performed, Nguyen proceeded to approve the immigrants paperwork.

~~~~

Nguyen...eggrolls...there's a joke in here somewhere.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had a bit of an epiphany tonite being the recent victim of crime.

Criminals aren't smart.  Indeed, they're pretty stupid. and I am confident that at some point, the asses who burgled my car will wind up in a court of law and probably do time.   But not for what they did to us.   It will be for something unrelated to this incident.  No doubt theft but just not mine.   They got 1200 in goods which i'll not be responsible for and they probably know that.  They also got a smith and Wesson.   A lapse in judgement on the part of my daughter but it is a lesson learned and one that will not kill (lol) us...hopefully.  I mean that literally. 

 Banks are not really interested in stopping criminals from robbing them.  Not because they don't
 have some pull with law enforcement.   Not because they're stupid.  They're lazy.  The stores are not interested in identifying criminals in their stores.  They'll get their money anyway.  They're unconcerned.  

Law enforcement doesn't care.   Not because they are stupid.  Not even because methods of crime solving is not available to them.   It's a matter of laziness.  

If petty thieves who rob cars, homes, crimes of opportunity were smart...they'd be politicians.   Right there in DC where the real money is...not state or local although there are opportunities in that venue for small time political crooks.   You can rob the people with their full knowledge and consent and law enforcement has their hands tied and many of them have their hands in the till.

Small time crooks who want to make it big...the smart crooks, will go into politics.   All it amounts to is better dressed crooks.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Bill Gates is certainly NOT a politician but he supports and promotes some of them and his own philosophies. What I did not know was that his father had very close ties to Planned Parenthood, hence, Bill's ties to them.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/925fd...es-after-crash

Eighty one year old US House Candidate from Oklahoma dies in car crash. eighty.  one.   why?   No one should be serving in the house or senate at that age.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/925fd...es-after-crash
> 
> Eighty one year old US House Candidate from Oklahoma dies in car crash. eighty.  one.   why?   No one should be serving in the house or senate at that age.


Here's why:

Their powerful staffers, who start wielding more and more control over the enfeebled, demented congresscretin; whose VERY JOBS, to say nothing of their power, all depend on him staying in office.

They have constant contact.  So they USE that contact to dissuade the senile coot to stay in, run once more; they make it as easy as possible for him to do it; they almost-certainly make all decisions for him, campaign and role voting.

They have immense salaries and immense power; and as the goofball slips further and further into dementia, they more and more ARE the congresscretin.  And obviously they are not beholden to the District; they're controlled only by their ideology and their survival instincts.

It's wrong.  But only term limits and returning the Senate to the States, is going to stop this.

Me, I believe it's too late.  An Article V convention is a good idea - for three years ago.  Now, I think only secession will preserve our society and local political structure.

----------

Calypso Jones (06-06-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

where is that funny photo of Putin giving OBama a horsey ride. I MUST HAVE THAT!!   @Don Glock??  @Coolwalker??

----------


## Calypso Jones

Found it.  It was @Old Navy

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...306#post444306

----------


## patrickt

When my son was fifteen he asked what I wanted him to be when he grew up. "Happy." He said he was serious and I said, "Whatever you want, son, but if you have any respect for me you won't be a preacher, a politician, or a lawyer." He's almost fifty now and so far, so good.

----------


## Coolwalker

> where is that funny photo of Putin giving OBama a horsey ride. I MUST HAVE THAT!!   @Don Glock??  @Coolwalker??


Here you go @Calypso Jones :

----------


## Calypso Jones

Pootie poot has a contraption on that horse to keep it from rearing it appears...and look how tight he holds the reins.  He looks a little tense to me. And that horse really just don't have it in him.    

Obama looks natural though.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> When my son was fifteen he asked what I wanted him to be when he grew up. "Happy." He said he was serious and I said, "Whatever you want, son, but if you have any respect for me you won't be a preacher, a politician, or a lawyer." He's almost fifty now and so far, so good.


My girlfriend reminds me occasionally how my daughter would go to her house to ride and would tell Jane that she wanted to be a judge.  I hate to tell this to jane but I think Kate meant a horseshow judge...not an actual Judge of the law.  LOL
 @Garden House Queen  LOLOL

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-05-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Democrat STaffer indicted on 10 counts of sexual assault against 2 women.drugging and raping. Thank goodness this comes out now so it won't get much notice.  

http://hotair.com/archives/2014/12/0...exual-assault/

he got 5 years probation.    Justice.

Five facts you need to know about Donnie Ray Williams, Democrat Staffer. Gentle sexual abuser Giant.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-05-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

He worked for Mary Landrieu.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do NOT forget.

 hat tip to @Pregnar Kraps

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-05-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Here you go @Calypso Jones :



OMG!

I've never seen this foto before!

He looks like a scared little girly man.

Or Putin's nephew.

Or like he is laying his head on the real man's shoulder.

Or that once they are out of sight of the paparazzi Obama will give Vlad a reacharound.

How demeaning.

Is he the WORST POTUS in history?

----------


## Calypso Jones

All Good @Pregnar Kraps.  We are in such trouble aren't we?   These people making a mess of this country and their supporters blocking people getting to work and home.   All part of the plan.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> All Good @Pregnar Kraps.  We are in such trouble aren't we?   These people making a mess of this country and their supporters blocking people getting to work and home.   All part of the plan.


I look forward to the 2016 campaign season when we'll be able to become immersed in actively and positively helping bring about a return to what made America great and strong and prosperous and whole.

----------


## Trinnity

I'll be right here, hashing it all out and looking at stats and analyses. I think the dems are going down.

----------

Jim Scott (12-18-2014)

----------


## old wood

> Mark Warner never need worry about running for the presidency.  I had forgotten what a dunce he is.   not funny, not particularly intelligent, not attractive.   He's an obamabot.   I didn't realize that democrats call him the Do-nothing senator...although for different reasons sort of than I do.



Well... not familiar with the guy.   If you are talking about DO Nothing Senators.... that's about HALF of them.  If you were talking about the House... it's WORSE. I know of NOTHING my Congressman has done but march in the herd.  A good % of Congressmen I know anything about...I know about because they are CLOWNS,are idiots, or just crooks.

I am..obviously...into politics.   With 400 + people elected to the House....I'd think I'd be able to say SOMETHING somewhat positive about...40-50.

----------


## old wood

> I'll be right here, hashing it all out and looking at stats and analyses. I think the dems are going down.


  Don't bet on it. The Repubs now have enough power to screw themselves.    After 50+ yr of watching politics...I KNOW it's always a pendulum and  whoever is on top.. never stays on top.  Currently...Goppers are a batch of emotion driven cults. The  classic Pragmatic Bottom Line business Repubs got PURGED...not nuts enough..and boring.  Dems CAN stop, think, have agenda that does important stuff for small town small business, for rural folks...family farms.  The GOPPERS..take them for granted in MY state...actually don't help them whatsoever. Goppers may well be victims of their success...and excess.

----------


## Daily Bread

> OY...Rosa DeLauro (D-Goblin)


I'm gonna have a nightmare tonite . The face goes with the coat .

----------


## Jim Scott

> I'm gonna have a nightmare tonite . The face goes with the coat .


That's Congressional Representative Rosa DeLauro.  She represents the greater New Haven area of Connecticut, my home state. 

 DeLauro, 71, has been in congress since 1991 (12 terms and counting).  She is a hardcore leftist-feminist in a state that has an overwhelmingly Democrat voter registration base that routinely elects liberal Democrats to most offices, including both senators and all five congressional representatives, the governor and about 80% of the state legislature. 

 Apparently, her less than comely personal appearance (and lack of fashion sense) has not hindered DeLauro's political career.  That the state Republican party is practically powerless has undoubtedly helped keep Rosa DeLauro ensconced in congress since George H.W. Bush was president and will likely keep her there until she retires or dies, probably the latter as these types never retire when they can draw $174,000. per year plus heaps of benefits and live the good life on the taxpayers dime.  

*Jim*

----------

Libhater (12-18-2014)

----------


## Mainecoons

Term limits

----------


## Libhater

> That's Congressional Representative Rosa DeLauro.  She represents the greater New Haven area of Connecticut, my home state. 
> 
>  DeLauro, 71, has been in congress since 1991 (12 terms and counting).  She is a hardcore leftist-feminist in a state that has an overwhelmingly Democrat voter registration base that routinely elects liberal Democrats to most offices, including both senators and all five congressional representatives, the governor and about 80% of the state legislature. 
> 
>  Apparently, her less than comely personal appearance (and lack of fashion sense) has not hindered DeLauro's political career.  That the state Republican party is practically powerless has undoubtedly helped keep Rosa DeLauro ensconced in congress since George H.W. Bush was president and will likely keep her there until she retires or dies, probably the latter as these types never retire when they can draw $174,000. per year plus heaps of benefits and live the good life on the taxpayers dime.  
> 
> *Jim*


Hardcore leftist/feminist; you need not say anything more about the need to extract these ideological buffoons from the Congress. A sign outside of Congress should read....(Only Conservatives Apply). Of course I've seen her speak on the congressional channel and she isn't all that different than the all-liberal caucus that makes up the 8 seats of my former home state of Taxachusetts.

----------


## Jim Scott

> Term limits


I agree and so do millions of Americans.  The problem is that the constitution doesn't require term limits for senators and representatives.  That is due to the fact that originally, serving in congress was considered a patriotic part-time job and not a full-time career. That changed a very long time ago and now we're stuck with senators and congressional representatives that can and do remain in office for decades.  Representative John Dingell, now 88, has been  a member of the House since 1955.  He is retiring this year.  The late Democrat Senator and KKK organizer Robert Byrd held his senate seat for just over fifty years.  He had been a congressional Representative before that, basically spending his entire adult life in congress.   This seems ridiculous to most observers of the political scene, including this one.

This kind of electoral longevity is especially prevalent in states where the electorate leans heavily to one party or the other, making the act of securing the dominate party's nomination tantamount to election.  This is how Hillary Clinton was elected to the senate from New York, a state she had never lived in until she decided the U.S.senate was a good place to nurture her presidential ambitions, which, as we all know, came crashing down when they met the irresistible force of America-hating Barack Hussein Obama and the Democrat's strategy of nominating him to be the potential First Black President.  Even Hillarys mentor, Saul Alinsky, didn't have a strategy in his infamous little book to effectively help Hillary surmount the Obama dilemma.  But I digress.

Achieving the goal of establishing much-needed congressional term limits requires a constitutional amendment, which is very difficult to enact. A constitutional convention is another way but that has met with resistance from both parties and doesn't look promising for the near future.  Obviously politicians who enjoy all the power and perks of office are not going to willingly give those up and the myriad special interests that routinely corrupt congress are equally loath to see 'their' senators and representatives forced to leave office due to reaching their term limit.  However, millions of Americans are fed up with congress and want term limits to help clean out the dead wood, as it were.  15 states have term limits on governors and legislators, which is an indication that term limits are possible.  

Some say that restricting a politicians terms to a specific amount denies the voters the right to return who they wish to office.  That is why the ratification process is in place.  If enough voters really want term limits for congress, as they did for the president, the Amendment would be ratified.  If not, like the doomed 1972 'Equal Rights Amendment', it would fail.  The people get their say.  The ERA was touted by feminists and leftists for years and big money was spent attempting to convince voters to ratify it.  Extra time was even given for ratification.  Yet for all that, the ERA failed because the American people rejected it (for good reason, in my opinion).  That is democracy.

In the final analysis, simply stating 'term limits' as a panacea for the corrupt congress that allows a rogue president to ignore the constitution and the law as well as the will of the American people and congress by unilaterally making decisions only congress is constitutionally authorized to make is technically correct but politically and practically a very long shot, at best.  The Founders were brilliant, prescient men but they erred when they ignored Thomas Jefferson and George Masons reservations about not including presidential and congressional term limits as part of the U.S. constitution.   The 22nd Amendment, passed in 1947 (ratified in 1951) in the wake of Roosevelt's four terms, took care of the presidency, now we just have to find a constitutional way to do the same for congress. To be candid, I'm not optimistic.

*Jim*

----------

Mainecoons (12-18-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

> Don't bet on it. The Repubs now have enough power to screw themselves.    After 50+ yr of watching politics...I KNOW it's always a pendulum and  whoever is on top.. never stays on top.  Currently...Goppers are a batch of emotion driven cults. The  classic Pragmatic Bottom Line business Repubs got PURGED...not nuts enough..and boring.  Dems CAN stop, think, have agenda that does important stuff for small town small business, for rural folks...family farms.  The GOPPERS..take them for granted in MY state...actually don't help them whatsoever. Goppers may well be victims of their success...and excess.



One thing that post got right is by stating the obvious that the political pendulum swings both ways and change is inevitable.  

What it got embarrassingly wrong is a contention that the Republican party as currently constituted are_ "a bunch of emotion driven cults"._  That comment demonstrates an inability to recognize the very 'establishment' nature of the current Republican leadership in congress and the RNC.  They bitterly oppose the Tea Party.  'RINOs' - Rebublicans In Name Only - are equally resented by conservatives who oppose their big government inclinations.  
_
"The Pragmatic Bottom Line business Republicans"_ apparently missed by leftist Democrats were far from 'purged'.  In fact, they still dominate the party.  Republican hesitance to seriously oppose Obama's pseudo-amnesty for illegal aliens is partly driven by the U.S. Chamber Of Commerce that contributes big money to the RNC and wants those cheap-labor, newly-legal foreign workers to remain available - legally.  Perhaps the fact that the 2012 Republican presidential candidate, Mitt Romney, was a multimillionaire financier escaped notice by leftists who attempt to contend that the Republican party is controlled by anti-business conservatives. 

The agenda Democrats are implementing under Obama has stagnated the national economy, reduced household income, run up the national debt to 18 trillion and made most 18-25 year old college graduates appreciably less likely to find a good paying job in this economy.  The Obama foreign policy is inane and that is being kind about it.  

The contention that Democrats help the small businessman and Republicans ignore them is classic Democrat propaganda and pretty much devoid of truth.  The EPA has helped kill many small American businesses and other regulatory schemes such as minimum wage demands - proposed to pander to U.S. workers on the low rung of the job ladder - have done the same.  Obamacare has done much damage to businesses and workers by forcing employers to cut employee hours and drop their subsidized health care insurance in order to remain profitable. Huge corporations can absorb the hit Obamacare takes but small businesses cannot.  Contending that somehow Democrats are 'good for business' is almost laughable.  

A Republican majority in congress may not be the solution to all of Americas problems and conservatives would not claim they are.  However, Democrat loyalists claiming that Democrats are 'helping' small businesses and the GOP is run by 'cults' is simply too ludicrous to remain unanswered.   

*Jim*

----------

Mainecoons (12-18-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Biden goes in for the kiss.  rejected.

I don't know...I think I see a budding young republican.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Mom and dad shouldn't be smiling. Someone should be keeping that girlchild away from his unwelcome advances.

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I'll be right here, hashing it all out and looking at stats and analyses. I think the dems are going down.



I don't.  I think they will win in 2016 and 2020 and forever and ever, world without end amen.

Obama could issue an Executive Order to put all white people in "re-education" camps and the press would blame it on the Republicans

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Mark Warner never need worry about running for the presidency.  I had forgotten what a dunce he is.   not funny, not particularly intelligent, not attractive.   He's an obamabot.   I didn't realize that democrats call him the Do-nothing senator...although for different reasons sort of than I do.


Hey CJ!,

As two Christmas's and two Thanksgivings (not to mention Two... New Years Days, Easter Sunday's, Memorial Days, 4th of July's, Labor Days, Veterans Days, and...don't forget two Boxing Days) have past since you made that post, can I still reply to it?

----------


## Calypso Jones

you know you can.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://freebeacon.com/politics/alaba...for-christmas/

Alabama Democrat Chair tells everyone on her social network how she got stuck on her toilet over the holidays.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Mort Zuckerman says Jeb Bush will be the GOP nominee in 2016.   I may sit this one out.

----------


## Libhater

> Mort Zuckerman says Jeb Bush will be the GOP nominee in 2016.   I may sit this one out.


What does mort zuck know. Bush won't be the nominee. With his feckless stance on immigration and his liberal stance with Common Core, the guy doesn't have a prayer.

----------


## Calypso Jones

James Morrisey, democrat Virginia. Lost his position for sex with an underage girl.... There was to be a run off for his seat and he decided to run again for that seat which pissed off some people so they say.    well guess what.the perv won.  Is that not typical for leftists??    Unbelievable.   

AND on top of that, he's been hit again with MORE charges.

----------


## Calypso Jones

former tea party darling, conservative, soon to be primaried, turncoat, Rene Ellmers is said to be having an affair with another congressman, Kevin McCarthy of California, part of the GOP Leadership.   Do these people have spouses?? SHe is being described as a social climber and apparently will tell any lie to get what she wants.  Time to send her packing after one term, North Carolinians

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh this is interesting.



Assassinations: 
Abraham Lincoln (1865) - killed by John Wilkes Booth, a Democrat
James  Garfield (1881) - killed by Charles J. Guiteau, a Democrat
William McKinley  (1901) - killed by Leon Czolgosz, Democratic Anarchist
John F. Kennedy (1963)  - killed by Lee Harvey Oswald, Communist


 Attempts on:
 Andrew Jackson by Robert B. Randolph, Democrat Liberal
Franklin D.  Roosevelt by Giuseppe Zangara, Democrat Liberal
Harry S. Truman by Pedro  Albizu Campos, Nationalist Socialist
Gerald Ford by Lynette "Squeaky" Fromme,  a follower of Charles Manson, Socialist
Ronald Reagan by John Hinckley, Jr.,  Registered Democrat

----------

Libhater (02-12-2015),Pregnar Kraps (03-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I love Bobby Jindal's accent.   southern boy.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

The former Chairman of the Falls Church, Virginia Democrat Party who has been charged with sexually molesting two young girls is now also accused of trying to hire a hit man to kill the young girls before they could tell police their story.
 
Loudoun County prosecutors say that Democrat Michael Gardner, who is about to stand trial for the molestation charges, tried to find a hit man while in prison.
In a letter, received by authorities last month, the inmate told Gardner that he knew someone who could “help with ._._. the ‘3 problems’ you have pre-trial,” according to a motion filed by the prosecution on Thursday, allegedly referring to the two girls and a unspecified third issue. The letter was sent from the inmate in response to “multiple and specific conversations” Gardner allegedly had with the inmate, according to court papers.

Loudoun County prosecutor Nicole Wittmann said she did not know whether Gardner contacted a hit man.
Gardner was convicted in 2012 of molesting two girls, who were 9 and 10 at the time, during a slumber party for his daughter’s 10th birthday.

He was sentenced to 22 years in prison. Then his conviction was overturned by the state Supreme Court, which said the trial judge improperly stopped Gardner’s defense attorney from asking character witnesses about Gardner. He was granted a new trial. If this were a Republican he would be national news.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Apparently the devil has taken over politicians in Virginia.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do American voters vote for handsome democrat male politicians and ugly democrat women politicians?

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I wonder if David Petraeus is still married to wife Holly whom he cheated on with paula Broadwell.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Charlie Rose tonite interviewing  Niel Pfeiffer.  Senior advisor to this Prick Obama.     Now first off...niel...yes, Niel.   it's supposed to be spelled Neil.   WhAT freakin' stupid leftist takes their child's name and spells it Incorrectly.   It's like people who name their kids and pronounce it Sheila...YET, they spell it Shelia.   Or they take the name tyler and spell it Tylar, or some such thing...or Megan they spell it Megyn or Meghan or  Whatever.   Isn't enough to name your kid something that you have to go an insure that his/her name is going to be MISPELLED FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES??

okay.  so much for that.

you should have heard the worship session these two held tonite on this jackanapes Obama.  You'd think the guy was the second coming..Oh he's supremely intelligent, he's this he's that when the rest of the country knows damn well he aint any of those things.

jackanapes....oh the irony.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Chicago.   will chuy whip the pants off Emanuel, and what significance do you think it holds.

----------


## Calypso Jones

does this woman look competent?  forget that.   Sane.  does she look sane?  i'm thinking acute hormonal overload.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Eleanor holmes Norton parking her car in dc.   She is 77 years old.  too old to be driving herself. obviously.  too old to be a freaking representative of anything other than a nursing home advertisement.

----------

HoneyBee (03-25-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

on top of that..  she hits another car and leaves no note on the car and accepts no responsibility.  THAT is the caliber, my friends of who is running this country.   classless, arrogant, dishonest.

----------


## HoneyBee

Key job. Needed

----------


## Calypso Jones

Jeb Bush lists himself as Hispanic. jerko

Former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush marked himself down as Hispanic on a voter registration form that asked for his “race/ethnicity” in 2009, according to a document posted online by The New York Times.
The paper said it obtained the document from the Miami-Dade County Elections Department.
Bush was born to two white parents. But he speaks Spanish, married a woman born in Mexico and once lived in Venezuela.
The Daily Caller has reached out to a spokeswoman for Bush’s political action committee to ask for more information

----------


## Trinnity

What the hell???? That is not a mistake. So why?

----------


## Neo

I'm afraid that she is an old lady that doesn't  give a shit!

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have seen the president in that little photo op where he was reading The Wild Things or whatever I know the book, to a group of kids and bees come out.   

Is it just me or does this guys seem totally out of place reading a book to children.  why even do that?   People can read body language and  you can pick up when something is totally bogus like for instance, Clinton walking on Normandy beach and picking up stones and putting them in the shape of a cross.  I hear that there are no stones on Normandy beach.   Seems Obama's photo op with the kids has more potential to look bad than it does to look good in my opinion.  He's not a kid kinda person.  unless he was going to eat one.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm not even sure he's a human at all. I wouldn't let him anywhere near my kids.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I'm not even sure he's a human at all. I wouldn't let him anywhere near my kids.


BINGO.   I have never thought obumble was human.  He's an evil entity, a demonic force.  When this satanic bunch leaves the white hut, it will need an exorcism.

----------


## Hansel

> BINGO.   I have never thought obumble was human.  He's an evil entity, a demonic force.  When this satanic bunch leaves the white hut, it will need an exorcism.


It will probably need to be fumigated too.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Can Baltimore be any more corrupt?   probably so.   Mayor Stephanie Blake allowed the looting and violence against her police force, the business owners and employees of the city and her voters.     It's her fault 15 officers were injured.  She has ties to seiu, gangbangers and our vile president.

----------


## Calypso Jones

some media person said yesterday that Rubio is the clear choice of conservatives particularly the tea party.  He has made amends, the person said, for his wrong headed support of illegal alien amnesty 2 years ago and we've forgiven him.  LIKE.  HELL.


 I don't know where this media doofus gets that information.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Just occurred to me after hearing Huck state his intention for 2016.    He's cashing in on being  from HOPE Arkansas.     I'm about sick of this hope meme out of democrats.

Bill...the man from Hope.
Obama...hope and change
Huck....cashing in on hope.   

Y'all can take your hope and shove it.

----------

Subdermal (08-03-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

why is Bob McDonnel (former Republican Gov from Virginia) in jail for accepting gifts when Hillary and Bill don't even have to pass the smell test

McDonnell:   alleged 150,000 dollars.

Bill and Hillary:  Millions and MILLIONS of dollars

----------


## Calypso Jones

Recent Biden speech:

JOE BIDEN: “You know it reminds me, I remember back in 1973, I came from Pennsylvania and steel and coal were a big deal, particularly steel. I remember making a speech to the United Steel Workers sponsored by US Steel. There were 3,000 people there and I was a young Senator. Come out and I say, ‘you know in World War I we made a mistake, and I was being not unusually Biden controversial. And, I said we made a mistake, we bombed the wrong steel mills. And, I went on to point out that there’d been virtually no innovation and improvement in American steel mills and that they were investing more money in pantyhose factories, pantyhose factories, than they were in steel, in, in advances in steel technology.”

k~~~~

freakin' what?

----------


## Calypso Jones

DC Council stole money for at risk kids fund in order to fund Obama inaugural ball.  The sorry bastards.  Typical leftists.


Via RWN:
When the Washington D.C. City Council pleaded for $110,000 in funding for a program for at risk kids they cried that it was “for the children.” But not long after the money was given to the city, officials decided to use it to fund a big party for Obama’s 2009 inaugural. Now one official has been sentenced for this theft.
Former DC official Neil S. Rodgers was sentenced this week for the theft and six others have pled guilty in separate cases for the misappropriation of the funding.
Neil S. Rodgers, a former D.C. government official, was sentenced Tuesday for his role in the misappropriation of $110,000 earmarked for D.C.’s Children at Risk and Drug Prevention Fund to cover a deficit for the 51st State Inaugural Ball for President Obama’s inauguration in 2009. Rodgers, found guilty of fraud in March, was sentenced to 36 days (served on weekends) plus two years of probation. Rodgers must also repay the entire $110,000 as restitution for his crime.
In 2008, as arrangements were underway for inauguration celebrations, the Washington City Paper reported on former council member Harry Thomas Jr.’s early plans for the 51st State Inaugural Ball, noting that “there would have to be a plan to raise funds for the event, and security and cleanup concerns would also have to dealt with. Thomas says all that will be taken care of; he says he plans to seek private donations to cover the difference between the event’s cost and the revenues raised by the $51 ticket cost.” Donations, however, came up short. Justice Department officials described Rodgers’s role in the misappropriation scheme in a Tuesday press release.
Remember… it’s for the children.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b4a1a392-2...#axzz3fdXAi43t

Dilma Rouseff, radical revolutionary, Brazil, seems to be in some trouble.

oh...they're gonna make you sign in to see that...don't do it.

http://article.wn.com/view/2015/07/0...S_state_visit/

this hits it in a roundabout way.   I don't think the media anywhere wants us to know that Marxists seem to be in trouble every where.  Brazil seems to be moving to the right.

A former member of a banned leftist group and a political prisoner who was tortured during Brazil’s military dictatorship, Rousseff had meetings with a number of conservatives that in the past may have created waves back home. She met with Rupert Murdoch, the owner of conservative Fox News, Henry Kissinger, the cold war-era US secretary of State, and today is having lunch with Condoleezza Rice, former president George W. Bush’s national security adviser and secretary of State during the Iraq War.
But such ideological issues were given little attention in Brazil this week, given the economic crisis, graft allegations in the state oil company that have touched a number of politicians, and the growing power of Brazil’s own conservative political base. Rousseff’s approval rating has fallen to about 15 percent, the lowest of any Workers’ Party government since her predecessor Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva took office in 2000.
Criticism comes from across the political spectrum.

----------


## Cliffhanger

There's a missing 6th pillar "DEFLECTION".

----------

Calypso Jones (08-02-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

It is reported, not by mainsteam media, that Joe BIden likes to swim naked in front of his female secret service agents.   is this not sexual harassment on the job?   the guy is an exhibitionist perv.

----------

Subdermal (08-03-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Senate just voted to continue funding Nazi influenced Planned Parenthoodlums.  MEANING.  voting not to bring it to a vote.

----------


## Subdermal

> Senate just voted to continue funding Nazi influenced Planned Parenthoodlums.  MEANING.  voting not to bring it to a vote.


In direct opposition to Senator Ted Cruz' efforts.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Oregon has taken the initiative to have some kind of presser on the latest shooting by this Mercer character.   And leave it to DC to get their face time in this.  Ron Wyden just finished speaking.  I don't know if he's a publican or a demorat. I"m going to assume a demorat since they're always quick on the draw on these kinds of tragic speaking engagements.   My problem:   his lisp.   please.   shut the hell up it is distracting listening to you spit your esses.

Wyden:  demorat.

And senator Merkeley.  And of course, thankfully, he gets to pretend he's affected since his cousins, great granddaughter was injured or killed.   

Peter De Fazio.   Oregon congressman.

GOsh, they must feel so lucky to get this face time on teevee.    like they really give a damn about their constituency except for their political convenience.

----------


## Calypso Jones

You guys saw i'm sure tht Arne Duncan quit and is replaced by John King Jr.   black guy.   matter of fact...he is the failed NYC education czar who bbig time promoted common core and when it failed...he blamed the stupid kids. 

THAT is our new Federal Education Director.

----------


## Calypso Jones

why does it seem that these people...politicians...live sooooooo long...and surgery and other medical procedures seem to work so much better for them than they do for the .....rest of us?

----------


## Calypso Jones

worn out braw.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I hear bill Clinton's new mistress' nickname with the secret service is The Energizer Bunny.

----------


## Calypso Jones

We've known for a while that democrat politicians do not give a fig about your opinion..especially if you didn't vote for them.....but let me tell you.    We are now at the point that your republican reps and senators don't give a fig about you either.   I just call Goodlatte's office...they are no  longer even mildly tolerant of me.   I can hear the disdain and dislike.   The representative has not made his opinion on the candidacy of Ryan and ryan's conditions.    He'll let them know...*and then maybe they'll let us know..or not.*    That last highlighted part is my interpretation.

----------


## patrickt

I've often wondered what kind of mentally ill person decides as a young teenager to be a professional politician. John Kerry did. Bill Clinton did. I'm sure Barack Obama did. They grow up structuring their life for their future as a con man. How pitiful. We desperately need term limits.

----------

macattack (01-05-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Megan Kelly: guest Jeb Bush telling us he's not getting out.  He believes he will be the nomination.

In.   a.    Pig's.     Eye.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-10-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Was there a democrat debate last nite!!??

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Just announced - "Mogul" and "Eli" will be the Secret Service names for The Donald and Dr. Ben once their SS protections begin.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I've often wondered what kind of mentally ill person decides as a young teenager to be a professional politician. John Kerry did. Bill Clinton did. I'm sure Barack Obama did. They grow up structuring their life for their future as a con man. How pitiful. We desperately need term limits.


Your post smells suspiciously Liberal in philosophy.

Liberals, more than Conservatives, would think in terms of becoming professional politicians.

Conservatives, more likely think in terms of helping America or contributing to society or giving back to the country they love.

Get it?

 :Poke:

----------

OldSchool (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> worn out braw.


 :Idhitit:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Adam Schiff & Andy Kaufman
*


Rep. Adam Schiff (D) - California reminds me often of the late great Andy Kauffman's character, Latka Gravas.

Mostly the WIDE OPEN EYES, eyebrows and some facial expressions.

WOW!

I just googled the two names and this came up.

I'm not the only one who recognizes the resemblance!     




> *peggy martin*     ‏@*PeggyPatriot*  
> 
>                  Adam Schiff and Andy Kaufman ...apparently separated at birth.  #*RedNationRising* #*Benghazi* 
> 
> 
> 
>                              Retweets *17*                             Likes *15*                            
> 
>             5:32 PM - 22 Oct 2015    
> ...

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know but just looking at the opening page on drudge, i'd say America is in revolt.

Is this Obonehead's legacy.  Why....I think it is.

*WASH POST LEAD SUNDAY:  In Chicago, distrust toward Mayor Rahm Emanuel has turned 'personal'...  OBAMA RETURNS FROM HAWAII SAYING HE'S 'FIRED UP'...

Sets Town hall meeting with CNN...

TX GOV CHALLENGES OBAMA ON GUN CONTROL: 'COME AND TAKE IT'... What to Expect in 2016... JUSTICE SCALIA DISMISSES CONCEPT OF RELIGIOUS NEUTRALITY IN SPEECH... McAuliffe to meet with Cuban dissidents on trip to island? PAPER: Myth of cop killing 'epidemic'... 

Black Lives Matter Protesters Harass Diners at Chicago Eatery... 'Where White People Meet' billboard turning heads in Utah... Bill Cosby wife must testify in civil case against him, judge rules... PAPER: Five digital 'assistants' -- still can't get anything done... Researchers work on device to let paralyzed limbs move...    Advertisement
 * 

*LA TIMES LEAD SUNDAY:  Hollywood fears Oscar acting awards will once again be exclusively white... Developing... 30 DAYS TO IOWA...

Trump dares Bill Clinton to talk about women's issues...

VIDEO: 'Stump for Trump' duo rock capacity crowd at MS rally... Company claims they'll be able to RESURRECT THE DEAD... 

CDC DEBATES CELLPHONE RADIATION RISK... Concerns grow over underground fire near nuclear waste... Mysterious absence: Where are Hawaii's humpback whales? British soldiers likely to be tried for Iraq abuses... AS 2016 DAWNS, EUROPE BRACES FOR MORE WAVES OF MIGRANTS... 

USA NO IDEA HOW MANY FOREIGN VISITORS OVERSTAY VISAS...

Syrian refugees find dizzying freedom and unexpected danger in Brazil... EU commissioner warns Poland on new media law... TARANTINO SAYS CONFEDERATE FLAG IS THE 'AMERICAN SWASTIKA'... Flexible working hours 'make you ill'... 

Constant email notifications 'toxic source of stress'... Adelson Purchase of Vegas Paper Seen as Power Play... Cord cutters face sea of streaming options... 



 Accused of using to incite against state institutions...  


*

*TRUMP: Iran deal was so bad it's suspicious...

Americans 'seek swap' in WASH POST reporter case... Putin names USA among threats in new Russian security strategy... VIDEO SHOWS IS FIGHTERS EXECUTING 5 'SPIES' FOR BRITAIN... UPDATE: Manhunt underway for Tel Aviv gunman...

Father warns of more attacks if son not caught... Ultrasound captures 'demon' in womb? Cars torched outside U.S. consulate in Tijuana... 

Mexico mayor assassinated one day after taking office... Skyscrapers are 'infernos waiting to happen', warns safety expert... MAN STUPID, PROTECT EARTH ... NEW YEAR MESSAGE FROM KOKO THE TALKING GORILLA...*

----------

Pregnar Kraps (01-03-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

hey...who believes the message from KoKo the Gore-illa.

----------


## macattack

Just wanted to say hi since I joined 30 mins ago. The last time I voted was 1984 for Perot and the only time before that was Regan. I was going to vote for Dr Paul but after what the corrupt media did to him and not making the nomination, I gave up on politics in the US. But with someone (Trump) finally saying what a lot of people are thinking, I finally became interested again. During the following years watching all the corruption in the Congress and senate, I began to question the intelligence of americans. I asked myself how could someone vote for thugs, felons, power hungry sociopaths over and over again. So I chose not to vote and distance myself from those that kept believing there is a two party system. These last few years have only cemented that belief.
I will say now that I will not vote for any one Repub but I will definitely vote against Hiterly. Considering her history, Nixon and Watergate, whitewater, her adulterous husband, her daughter that looks like Webster Hubble and Libya, I don't know how on earth people could even support her. I would pay for her burial plot but that's all. 
So Hi and look forward to reading the posts here. Thanks for taking the time to read my thoughts

----------


## Calypso Jones

Hello Mac...so you're a trump supporter or will you vote for a democrat other than the hildebeast.

----------


## macattack

I'm conservative so no I wouldn't vote for a democrat. I do have a hard time accepting there is a two party system in America, so it becomes hard just to vote. 
I believe this man is willing to endorse Trump 

http://garyforbes.wix.com/blog#!USAF...f2c322b494d00f

relative good article is the facts are true

----------


## Calypso Jones

News is that carson's paid staffers in NH have quit and are now working for free, for Cruz. 


I like carson but I really think Cruz has the skill.

----------

Subdermal (01-27-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

One of you guys...I stole your post...I told you I was and I was going to send it to my representative bob goodlatte.  Well I did.   I have gotten no response but last nite in my emails..i got one from him.   He says...'we need to send a conservative to congress again....(7? 8 times) to fight the liberal agenda.    He wants us to volunteer to help him get back here.    Apparently he didn't read the frackin' letter. 
 @HawkTheSlayer?   @Eastofthebeast?   @PregnarKraps?    someone??

----------


## Daily Bread

I sent my republican senator an Email requesting why he voted in a bill that allows processors not to label where the food we eat comes from . I asked him what benefit this has for my health . That was 5 weeks ago ,he answered a week later that he would look into it . Didn't he look into it when he voted on it ? I have heard nothing from the guy since . He's not going to hear nothing from me at election time.  He was a buddy when he knocked on my door for a vote and the minute he set foot in D.C. he got compromised. 
Fish from China - no thanks 
Beef from Bangladesh- no thanks 
Vegetables from Ecuador - no thanks  , keep your feces in your own food 
I hope our senators and congressmen got paid enough from the lobbyist for this crime .

----------


## Calypso Jones

this morning 2/24/16 on Fox and friends Tony Blair was the guest.    They asked him what he thought about what was going on in this US election.  He said it is going on all over the world.  People are angry.   and then he said something about not letting that anger rule us.   We have to be wise...which means i'm sure for him.....hold that status quo.

----------


## Calypso Jones

why is it that Austin Goolsby always has a smirk on his face when he's a guest on Hannity or O'Reilly.   I can't stand that jerk.  I'd like to see that smile wiped off his face with a pair of brass knuckles.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Hillary CLinton says she is the most transparent politician of modern times.

Via Free Beacon: 
Hillary Clinton told CNBC’s John Harwood she’d been the “most transparent public official in modern times” during an interview in Detroit Friday.

Harwood asked Clinton if she would concede she and other State Department officials had been “sloppy” given more than 1,000 emails from the server had been deemed classified, some even top secret.

“No, no, because let’s be clear about this,” Clinton said. “There wasn’t a single one of those that was marked classified, either sent or received. That hasn’t changed … I said make them all public. I’ve been the most transparent public official in modern times as far as I know. When that process is undertaken, then other agencies get to weigh in and get to say, ‘Wait a minute, I don’t think that should come out now,’ whether or not the State Department, or if I were in some other agency, agrees.

I honestly think she believes this.  She's evil but she's not so much evil as she is freakin' nuts.  Do we want another crazy person after 8 years of Obama?

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

2cent (04-05-2016),Calypso Jones (04-05-2016),Mainecoons (04-03-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

They should be referred to as Prisoner # 158987.  etc.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

2cent (04-05-2016)

----------


## 2cent

FWIW, @sargentodiaz, my husband and I were having the very discussion last night in regards to asking why we're even bothering to vote.
The closer we get to the election, the stronger the feeling I get that this is not going to turn out well - for anyone.  (And I'm the last person on the 'Doom & Gloom' list.  Not even on it.)

If the RNC tries to pull the stupid stunt they have up their sleeve...

P.S.  Been meaning to say:  Although I know your username is probably supposed to read 'Sargent Odiaz', my brain keeps tricking me into thinking 'sargeto pizza.'
I know.  Odd.  And certainly not meant as an insult of any kind.  Just happens sometimes w/usernames - not only yours.  
Wonder if anyone else here has that same, odd quirk.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> FWIW, @sargentodiaz, my husband and I were having the very discussion last night in regards to asking why we're even bothering to vote.
> The closer we get to the election, the stronger the feeling I get that this is not going to turn out well - for anyone. (And I'm the last person on the 'Doom & Gloom' list. Not even on it.)
> 
> If the RNC tries to pull the stupid stunt they have up their sleeve...
> 
> P.S. Been meaning to say: Although I know your username is probably supposed to read 'Sargent Odiaz', my brain keeps tricking me into thinking 'sargeto pizza.'
> I know. Odd. And certainly not meant as an insult of any kind. Just happens sometimes w/usernames - not only yours. 
> Wonder if anyone else here has that same, odd quirk.


Actually, my username is simply Spanish for my real name and title.

But, *VOTE!*

----------


## sargentodiaz

Well, here they come - I still can't figure out how to make each one a separate post.   :Thinking: 

Immigrant




liberals




woozes

----------


## Calypso Jones

Peter King is threatening to take cyanide if Cruz wins nomination.    There is a God.

----------


## Swedgin

> Elizabeth Hurley.... I expect it of Bill. I thought she had more class.


--I think she is kinda drawn towards unfaithful men....

She seems to make a habit of it.

Still though, while I an't gay or nothing, Slick Willey does seem to be a rather large step down from Hugh Grant.....

----------


## Swedgin

> Peter King is threatening to take cyanide if Cruz wins nomination.    There is a God.



I really wish both houses of Congress would get together and have them a big, old "Jim Jones" party.

With as many guests/atendees from the executive and judicial branches as possible.....

----------

Northern Rivers (04-26-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (04-26-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I can't believe the number of people who would vote for Hillary based on her sex rather than her qualifications.    They think that being president is something to award someone cause it's a first.    WE WANT Someone who knows something about the world.  SHe knows a lot about lying and corruption and money grubbing.   She has never done anything but live off the public.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-26-2016)

----------


## Jeffrey

> I can't believe the number of people who would vote for Hillary based on her sex rather than her qualifications.    They think that being president is something to award someone cause it's a first.    WE WANT Someone who knows something about the world.  SHe knows a lot about lying and corruption and money grubbing.   She has never done anything but live off the public.


Not meaning to criticize the ladies but having a female president would be the second departure from the status quo. Just the thing for a bunch of pus headed libs to champion.  I would like to see a sensible and classy woman like Mrs. Bachmann be president someday.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 14756

----------

DeadEye (05-20-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

joe biden admitted today that he's never had a job...never cashed a paycheck.   He has always been on the public dole...not the one for the peons...the elite one.. congress.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I had the weirdest dream this morning....and when I first woke up I thought WAS THE TELEVISION ON??   Apparently Nancy Pelosi was in conference with republicans, Boehner in the lead...and she comes running out where democrats are waiting on the steps and she runs toward one of her female colleagues almost to the point of running into the woman's arms...and she's soooooooo happy.  There must have been reporters taping it thru my eyes...meaning my eyes were the camera.    She said they, meaning democrats, her in particular won with their demands and how could she not with Boehner in control...as if they, the pubs, were pushovers,         At first I was a little ticked and then I realized that what she won was some ignominius recognition of women being recognized as ....something....having to do with clothes or something like that.   I mean totally worthless but the amount of time and energy that was put into this on the democrat side was stunning I even thought in the dream, with the mess this country is in.      She did have on a cute light colored pants suit and scarf though.


LOoK at this!!  MY DREAM WAS RIGHT!!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Via My FOX PhoenixFormer Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton is encouraging college students to ensure that the so-called millennial generation is what she terms the participation generation.
> Clinton and her husband, former President Bill Clinton, are helping open an annual meeting of college students who seek to tackle challenges around the world.
> Joining them Friday night at Arizona State University is the states senior Republican senator, John McCain. Bill Clinton jokes that McCain is a good friend but, as Clinton puts it, we permit him to deny it at election time.
> McCain was the GOPs 2008 presidential nominee. Hillary Clinton is considering a presidential campaign for 2016.
> The weekend Clinton Global Initiative University is drawing more than 1,000 students from about 300 colleges and universities to the ASU campus in Tempe.


hmmmmm

----------


## Calypso Jones

> What does mort zuck know. Bush won't be the nominee. With his feckless stance on immigration and his liberal stance with Common Core, the guy doesn't have a prayer.


You nailed this @Libhater!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> former tea party darling, conservative, soon to be primaried, turncoat, Rene Ellmers is said to be having an affair with another congressman, Kevin McCarthy of California, part of the GOP Leadership.   Do these people have spouses?? SHe is being described as a social climber and apparently will tell any lie to get what she wants.  Time to send her packing after one term, North Carolinians


Renee Ellmers..  We had her pegged...unfortunately not till after she fooled everyone and won.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> oh this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Assassinations: 
> Abraham Lincoln (1865) - killed by John Wilkes Booth, a Democrat
> James  Garfield (1881) - killed by Charles J. Guiteau, a Democrat
> William McKinley  (1901) - killed by Leon Czolgosz, Democratic Anarchist
> John F. Kennedy (1963)  - killed by Lee Harvey Oswald, Communist
> ...


Munch on this, those of you who claim the right is the violent ones.

----------

Libhater (06-06-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Munch on this, those of you who claim the right is the violent ones.


What do you expect from people who have mental disorders. <liberals>

----------

Calypso Jones (06-06-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> I'm bored...


 Beautiful rendition.
Though I much prefer
https://www.bing.com/search?q=johnny...QluTyuDORUb8gS

----------

Strangelove (06-07-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Referring to politics, I'm bored, Let's have a little FREEDOM!

]

----------

Strangelove (06-07-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

What the heck? can't C&P you tube anymore?????

----------


## GreenEyedLady

ok that's better!

----------


## OldSchool

> I dunno...


Cool tune, reminds me of a conversation with a coworker when I was ~14 yrs old and that tune was playing.

Me: Sounds like a friend of mine.

Scott: He sings?

Me: Um no, it's the lyrics.
"I go to parties
 Sometimes until four
 It's hard to leave
 When you can't find the door"

Scott:  :Huh20: 

Me:  :Slap2:

----------


## Strangelove

I'll try...



* <<viddy removed  and 23 more posts removed for SPAMMING>>*

----------


## Trinnity

Threadban Notice
*Strangelove is thread-banned for spamming up this thread.*

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

How about a little truth through humor?   :Cool20: 

*Bryan Lewis 'I Think My Dogs A Democrat' - YouTube*https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=-5Z-jJ2Z4bU

----------


## Calypso Jones

I voted in our congressman's primary this morning.   His opponent is unknown.   There was no room for a write in....they don't do that in a primary....that's too bad.    I turned in a blank ballot.  The machine wouldn't take it.....they had to press a special button to get it to 'record'.  THAT is my first step in NOT voting for Goodlatte this go round.

----------

Montana (06-14-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Remember last week or so that Comey refused to say the Orlando shooters name..OMAR Mateen.     And Obama won't say Islamic terrorism.  

It's like Harry Pottah.   He who must not be named.  IT"S VOLDEMORT YOU IDIOT.

Maybe Obama should just call ISIS VOLDEMORT.  idiot.  

And Comey.  What a putz.    And he's been called a good guy, patriotic.  He's as big an idiot as Obama.  And I don't believe a word of this hype about him.

----------


## QuaseMarco

General Election: Trump vs. Clinton
LA Times/USC
Trump 47, Clinton 40
Trump +7

Missouri: Trump vs. Clinton
KSDK-TV/SurveyUSA*
Trump 47, Clinton 37
Trump +10

Kansas: Trump vs. Clinton
Fort Hays St. University*
Trump 44, Clinton 27
Trump +17

----------


## Iron Hammer

Isn't it interesting that all of a sudden Paul Ryan  is sending me e-mails about 0's money laundering crimes.  Recently he is very concerned about the Clinton crime spree but once he is reelected he will put his feet up and rst up or the next election.

----------

sargentodiaz (08-05-2016)

----------


## ChemEngineer

*Somehow liberals have been unable to acquire from life what conservatives seem to be endowed with at birth:  namely, a healthy skepticism of the powers of government agencies to do good.  The liberal left can be as rigid and destructive as any force in American life. - Former U.S. Democrat Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan, Massachusetts*

----------


## sooda

> *Somehow liberals have been unable to acquire from life what conservatives seem to be endowed with at birth:  namely, a healthy skepticism of the powers of government agencies to do good.  The liberal left can be as rigid and destructive as any force in American life. - Former U.S. Democrat Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan, Massachusetts*


So YOU have already downloaded and read the Clinton Foundation documents?

https://www.clintonfoundation.org/fi...ic_9-10-13.pdf

----------


## ChemEngineer

Is someone talking to me?  No, I didn't  think so.

Feminists weak.jpg

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Hillary Clinton is proven at poor leadership, committing criminal acts
as well as compromising and divulging classified information and perjury
before Congress. She should be in prison. 



:Joe

----------


## Calypso Jones

Kevin Johnson, mayor of sacramento, former NBA star and suspected sex abuser was hit in the face by a young man at a community farm to table event.  JOhnson jumped up and tackled the guy(white) Sean Thompson and beat hm about the face and neck.  he had to have stitches.   Now i'm not saying that Thompson didn't deserve it....but does the mayor face any repercussions from his past behavior?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> God doesn't want insincere flowery language.  He wants you to keep it real.  The Holy Spirit is within you and he is also an intercessor for you TO GOD in prayer As well as Christ our Lord.  Is that not awesome.


God ALSO doesn't want Donald Trump to use profane language that will be viewed by millions of small children. He want's "The Donald" to be respectful and act like a gentlemen by not calling someone a "bigot" or a "nasty woman." He want's Trump to take the highroad, not the gutter.

*"A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger."
**Proverbs 15:1

*

----------


## Jen

> God ALSO doesn't want Donald Trump to use profane language that will be viewed by millions of small children. He want's "The Donald" to be respectful and act like a gentlemen by not calling someone a "bigot" or a "nasty woman." He want's Trump to take the highroad, not the gutter.
> 
> *"A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger."
> **Proverbs 15:1
> 
> *


We are all flawed in some way. But fortunately, God knows exactly how to use flawed people.  The Bible gives us many examples of flawed people (Moses, David, Noah, Abraham) that were used in powerful ways.  All of their flaws were different so that we can see that even with our own flaws we can still be used.  Nobody says Trump is perfect.  But he can and will be used by God.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2016),Knightkore (10-20-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> God ALSO doesn't want Donald Trump to use profane language that will be viewed by millions of small children. He want's "The Donald" to be respectful and act like a gentlemen by not calling someone a "bigot" or a "nasty woman." He want's Trump to take the highroad, not the gutter.
> 
> *"A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger."
> **Proverbs 15:1
> 
> *


what will turn away an unloved woman who wants revenge on all the people big and small who oppose her?  You tend to ignore the very ugly things, unrepeatable, said by the left about our women and trump supporters.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> God ALSO doesn't want Donald Trump to use profane language that will be viewed by millions of small children. He want's "The Donald" to be respectful and act like a gentlemen by not calling someone a "bigot" or a "nasty woman." He want's Trump to take the highroad, not the gutter.
> 
> *"A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger."
> **Proverbs 15:1
> 
> *


and tell me...does your response convict you at all...when you wrote it, didn't you see that it applies to you?

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2016)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> and tell me...does your response convict you at all...when you wrote it, didn't you see that it applies to you?


*"I don't practice what I preach, because I'm not the type of man I'm preachin' to." 

**J.R. "BOB" Dobbs.*


 :Cool20:

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> what will turn away an unloved woman who wants revenge on all the people big and small who oppose her?  You tend to ignore the very ugly things, unrepeatable, said by the left about our women and trump supporters.


I do? No, that's completely false. I have defended Trump repeatedly over certain things, called him out on others. 

I spoke up for Marlaina when she was accused of plagiarism. I spoke out against the libs as trashing someone who was not even running for office. They ruined her big night, I wonder what kind words Trump might have offered? As a very doting husband myself I would have said "Good job! You have them in a tizzy!"

When a bogus lawsuit was filed twice, claiming that Trump was a rapist, I again said that it was crap. I read the deposition, no way did that happen. It was flat out cheesy and poorly thought out.

When Pussygate broke, I commented that I had done similar things many years ago (most of us have). It was an unimportant issue. Remember Slick Willie?

This is what happens when you only read the stuff I write about Trump that's negative. You would have to read all 3,600 of my post to say with certainty what my opinion actually is.

----------

sargentodiaz (10-20-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

hilly makes first appearance since her EPIC BEATDOWN.

this woman is suffering.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The senators are mostly in the Senate Office Buildings.     S. O. B.    That's not an accident.    :Smiley20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

It is rumored that Obams is considering a network of his own.    Someone should tell him about Air America.

----------

Rita Marley (12-03-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> It is rumored that Obams is considering a network of his own.    Someone should tell him about Air America.


Didn't Oprah have a network of her own called yep, Own. Obama can have a network called Bummer.

----------

Rita Marley (12-03-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz

He's made it clear that he's going back to community organizing as soon as he's out of office.   :Wtf20:

----------

QuaseMarco (12-03-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Didn't Oprah have a network of her own called yep, Own. Obama can have a network called Bummer.


He'll call it 'I'.

----------


## Old Tex

Random thoughts about politicians....US in particular

The US has the worst politicians that money can buy. That's my thought.

----------


## Calypso Jones

DEMENTED MCCAIN TURNS DIRTY... 
MEDIA AND CIA FALL FOR 'GOLDEN SHOWER' HOAX...
SPOOKS GET TROLLED! 
SPY AGENCIES EXPOSED...
EXACT REVENGE ON PRESIDENT-IN-WAITING...
SCHUMER WARNED... 
Russia slams 'nonsense' claims about perverted hooker romp...
Pulp Fiction... 


Our politicans are dirty and corrupt....down to the CIA, FBI and DoJ.   He needs to get in there and REALLY drain the swamp, then shoot what comes out.

----------

Montana (01-20-2017),MrMike (01-11-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

That's from the front page of Drudge.  You should read some of that stuff.  McCain got caught in a hoax...as well as the CIA.   They set a trap for Trump and they've fallen in it.   I am going to start praying that God removes McCain from his position...not necessarily death...Not wishing death on anyone, but he will pay for his duplicity.

----------

Montana (01-20-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> DEMENTED MCCAIN TURNS DIRTY... 
> MEDIA AND CIA FALL FOR 'GOLDEN SHOWER' HOAX...
> SPOOKS GET TROLLED! 
> SPY AGENCIES EXPOSED...
> EXACT REVENGE ON PRESIDENT-IN-WAITING...
> SCHUMER WARNED... 
> Russia slams 'nonsense' claims about perverted hooker romp...
> Pulp Fiction... 
> 
> ...



They negated their own Golden Shower story by indicated the room/hotel was known to be under FSB control (monitored/recorded).  In the same paragraph they noted that President and Mrs Obama stayed in the room.  Think about it?   Does anyone think an unswept room would be allowed for our POTUS?

So many holes in their story it's not even funny.  The desperation of the left and the brain damaged McCain is funny.

----------


## Rita Marley

So going forward...how can anyone (like say, the President), believe what they read in US intelligence reports?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Laura Ingraham it is said is considering running for tim kaine's seat.  I'd vote for her.

----------

Montana (01-20-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

there's something wrong with this man.

----------

B04 (01-21-2017),Montana (01-20-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

listen to this little bit of information.   JOe biden meets children and he gives them his personal phone number and keeps in touch with them long afterwards.....what?

----------

B04 (01-21-2017),LongTermGuy (01-21-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had mentioned somewhere upon the occasion of Biden getting the medal of freedom and talked about how taut and translucent his face looked...I referred to impending death.... His hair too...he's aged quite a bit since 2012.   LOTS.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-21-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

i'm not sure about that phone number thing.  I can't find it in the alleged original.   Not saying it couldn't be taken out...can't say that it wasn't dubbed or something.

----------


## LongTermGuy

> listen to this little bit of information.   JOe biden meets children and he gives them his personal phone number and keeps in touch with them long afterwards.....what?


*​Very Strange......*

----------


## Calypso Jones

Chris Wallace just interviewed McConnell and said, President trump said that politicians have enriched themselves off the American people...he's talking about you Mr. McConnell.     McConnell didn't have a good answer....but we all know that President is right.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-29-2017),MrogersNhood (01-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Ron Paul is doing a commercial for some food preservation company's products.  Ron says, 'because of this appliance, we'll always have food on OUR table.'   Yes ron, you are always gonna have food on your table but it's not because of that appliance.  It's because of that very nice pension you get that we, the American people, pay for.   Jerk.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-29-2017)

----------


## Iron Hammer

Why do we not charge people who fight for ISIS with treason? Any contact at all - other than to kill them - is aiding them to some degree.


They are whining that it is too hard to monitor known terrorists with ankle bracelets so why not lock a dog shock collar on them the will knock them to their knees if they leave their mother's home or some designated area???  Add a camera to see what they are up to and knock them to the ground if they look at an Infidel for
too long.

----------


## Calypso Jones

did y'all just here that schmuck schumer on tv.   It was regarding the health care bill.  He says...the repubs are in such trouble because they are helping the rich and hurting the American people.  Schumer says they are helping the rich and we, the democrats are hurting, er...helping americans.  LOLOL   Captain and I were sitting there listening to it.  We both started laughing.    He had it right the first time.

----------


## Swedgin

Some Random thoughts about the Politicians I have watched:

--Senator Lamar Alexander(R):  I love this man, and, would like to see him in another political role.  He was a wonderful Governor, and, I think, he would have made a damned good President.  But, I will NOT be voting for him in the upcoming election, due to my personal stance on TERM LIMITS

--Senator Bob Corker(R):  Pretty much the same feelings I have for Alexander, but, to a lesser degree.  Won't vote for him, either, as he will be running for his THIRD term in the Senate.

--(former) Governor Phil Bredesen (D):  Can not say enough good about this man!  He was a wonderful Mayor, and, a wonderful Governor.  While slightly to the Left of Center, the man was a bussinessman, who knew how to run government.  Not really a keen politician, however, as he was a bit too honest on the stump, and, was not the "glad-handing " type of fake person who excels in politics.

--Governor Bill Haslam (R):  Been okay, as Governor, but, he is the poster boy of a Rich White Guy, that the Left loves using for the GOP stereotype.  Not all that far to the right of Phil Bredesen, above.  The one thing I am soooo thankful for, is that his brother bought the Cleveland Browns, instead of the Tennessee Titans.  Because, his brother seems to be vying for the title of "Worst NFL owner in the league...."

--(former) Vice President Al Gore (D):  Al Gore's politics and ideology seem to shift with the wind.  I remember when he was in the House, he sounded almost like a Republican.  Then, he decided the Environment was his political calling.  Then, he got nominated for the VP slot, and, forgot all about that for almost exactly 8 years.  Then, he ran for President, and lost.  Since then, he has rediscovered his Environmental calling, in between sexually assaulting massueses.  His daddy, an old Democrat crook, pretty much groomed him for the White House, since he was born.  He spent more time in Washington, D.C. than in Tennessee, when growing up.  A very arrogant man, even Democrats used to refer to him as "Prince Albert."

----------


## Calypso Jones

Just saw Mark Warner on Rachael Maddow.  What a grating voice.  What an ugly man.   I think he wanted to be president but that IS> NOT>  GONNA HAPPEN.    He'll just have to be satisfied with screwing americans to the wall in the position of senator.  

 Anyway...in the footsteps of Schumer today...warner said...talking about investigating the president....that he would rather do it slow than to do it right...er wrong.   LOLOLOL    I think he was right the first time.>>> There tongues are betraying what is in their heads.......What their actual thinking is.  LOLOLOL

I pray nightly that those with evil and trickery in their hearts *both sides* betray themselves with their own words.

----------


## Kaido

Everything a politician says & does is based on a political calculation, involving three major factors:
1. How do I pander to my target voter demographic(s)?
2. How do I stay on good terms with those who fund my campaigns?
3. How do I preserve my own political beliefs & principles?

In order to truly understand any given politician, you must first figure out who their target voter demographics are, who their campaign donors are, and what their personal ideological leanings are.

----------

sargentodiaz (07-21-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://hotair.com/archives/2017/08/0...gress-can-act/

McConnell say Trump has excessive expectations of them. He means the house and the senate.  Indeed any one's expectations of the louse and senate would be considered excessive by our louses and senators.    THey are focused on their own fortunes and power.     Don't bother them while they're gorging on the blood of the American taxpayer.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Before they take the oath of office, all new members of Congress go through a period of being told what to expect. Most of them learn then and there the simple truth that those there the longest have the most power. And, you don't get anywhere unless you have a senior member to sponsor you - in other words, find someone whose ass to kiss. Then, in order to get assigned to committee they are told they have to voluntarily contribute to the committee's reelection fund.

So, there is only one way to get changes in how Congress works - vote out those like McConnell who have been around for more than 30 years. And the only way to do that is rise up en masse and find candidates who can beat scum like Maxine Waters and Pocahontas Warren.

----------


## Calypso Jones

George H.W. Bush, promoter of one world order and former president of sour grapes and still smarting from the epic putdown of his favorite son Jebby, has this to say about President trump.  Blow hard and something else about ego....as if the bush's don't possess worse traits.  

http://rightwingnews.com/top-news/ge...d-certain-ego/

----------

Daily Bread (11-05-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm getting more and more disgusted with a family I used to like . I won't attack them and if I made a bad choice at the time for supporting them than I'll have to live with that . I thought they were good for us at the time and gave us a traditional family like picture while running the country . I'd still mess around with Laura .

----------


## JustPassinThru

I don't think they're evil...although the Jebster is obviously the dull second son, completely unfit for such a life.  

But what I think of this is that the Shrubs are so invested in perpetuating the Status Quo, they were willing to elect that clueless, dying, criminal old bat rather than vote, with their party, their supporters, for a surprise candidate, a  Disrupter.

Shows us all how important is the Status Quo, and class, and Image, to this clan.  And how little thought they give to the actual candidates.  Trump is not appealing; but the more we learn of Felonia von Pantsuit and her web of lies and spies and graft and payola...the more evil, the more silly, the more ignorant or criminal her backers and voters and supporters look.

----------


## sargentodiaz

I have totally lost respect for the Bush presidents.

----------


## Calypso Jones

As have many of us.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I don't think they're evil...although the Jebster is obviously the dull second son, completely unfit for such a life.  
> 
> But what I think of this is that the Shrubs are so invested in perpetuating the Status Quo, they were willing to elect that clueless, dying, criminal old bat rather than vote, with their party, their supporters, for a surprise candidate, a  Disrupter.
> 
> Shows us all how important is the Status Quo, and class, and Image, to this clan.  And how little thought they give to the actual candidates.  Trump is not appealing; but the more we learn of Felonia von Pantsuit and her web of lies and spies and graft and payola...the more evil, the more silly, the more ignorant or criminal her backers and voters and supporters look.


Exactly what the smelly old shoe did...he voted for Hillary.    THAT is how invested  he is in this country..or rather, his place in this country.

bastards all of them.

If he is the last of the republicans.  GOOD RIDDANCE.

http://rightwingnews.com/democrats/f...h-rich-killed/

----------



----------


## Iron Hammer

My dreamers are told that they are  privileged and racists so their "DREAMS" are unimportant and all that I have done to help them is nothing.  The liberal horde wants to give citizenship to any kid that makes it across our border no matter that our own kids were born into the lives of privilege that the left blames them for.   Very few white kids are truly privileged and what I have had and given to my kids has nothing to do with privilege but hard work and dedication.

----------


## Iron Hammer

DOCA; The dreamers have had more privilege than most of the white kids in the USA so they will hve even more privilege when they get back to Mexico.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Ben Sasse thinks he can primary Trump...>>NO chance in hell...sassehole.

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## Calypso Jones

This guy is only 68 years old.  Can he have aids.  He looks like death on hold.

----------


## ChemEngineer

*PRESBYTERIAN:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*BEST IN PRAYER*


*ASTRONOMER:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*MOON STARER*


*DESPERATION:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*A ROPE ENDS IT*


*THE EYES**:*
*When you rearrange the letters:**THEY SEE*


*GEORGE BUSH:*
*When you rearrange the letters:**HE BUGS GORE* 


*THE MORSE CODE:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*HERE COME DOTS*


*DORMITORY:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*DIRTY ROOM*


*SLOT MACHINES:*
*When you rearrange the letters:**CASH LOST IN ME*


*ELECTION RESULTS:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*LIES - LET'S RECOUNT*


*SNOOZE ALARMS:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*ALAS! NO MORE Z'S*


*A DECIMAL POINT:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*I'M A DOT IN PLACE*


*THE EARTHQUAKES:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*THAT QUEER SHAKE*


*ELEVEN PLUS TWO:*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*TWELVE PLUS ONE*


*AND FINALLY...*
*FOR THE GRAND FINALE**:*


*PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA*
*When you rearrange the letters:*
*An Arab Backed Imposter*

----------


## Liberty Monkey

Satan sells *HIS* soul to Hillary Clinton  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ben Sasse thinks he can primary Trump...>>NO chance in hell...sassehole.


The primaries are controlled by the parties.

It would be like the Party Insider RINOs to prefer losing to whatever crackpot Marxist the Soroscrats run, to a Trump win.

I make no predictions here.  Nothing has gone as I have expected - except this bursting of the stock-price bubble.  And that was a no-brainer.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Ed D

*This should be on the front page of every newspaper. 
Charlie Reese is a former columnist of the Orlando Sentinel Newspaper.
What you do with this article now that you have read it... is up to you.This might be funny if it weren't so true. 
Be sure to read all the way to the end:
Tax his land,Tax his bed,Tax the table,At which he's fed.
Tax his tractor,Tax his mule,Teach him taxesAre the rule.
Tax his work,Tax his pay,He works forpeanuts anyway!
Tax his cow,Tax his goat,Tax his pants,Tax his coat.
Tax his ties,Tax his shirt,Tax his work,Tax his dirt.
Tax his tobacco,Tax his drink,Tax him if heTries to think.
Tax his cigars,Tax his beers,If he criesTax his tears.
Tax his car,Tax his gas,Find other waysTo tax his ass.
Tax all he hasThen let him knowThat you won't be doneTill he has no dough.
When he screams and hollers;Then tax him some more,Tax him tillHe's good and sore.
Then tax his coffin,Tax his grave,Tax the sod inWhich he's laid...
Put these wordsUpon his tomb,'Taxes drove meto my doom...'
When he's gone,Do not relax,Its time to applyThe inheritance tax.
~~Accounts Receivable TaxBuilding Permit TaxCDL license TaxCigarette TaxCorporate Income TaxDog License TaxExcise TaxesFederal Income TaxFederal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)Fishing License TaxFood License TaxFuel Permit TaxGasoline Tax (currently 44.75 cents per gallon)Gross Receipts TaxHunting License TaxInheritance TaxInventory TaxIRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)Liquor TaxLuxury TaxesMarriage License TaxMedicare TaxPersonal Property TaxProperty TaxReal Estate TaxService Charge TaxSocial Security TaxRoad Usage TaxRecreational Vehicle TaxSales TaxSchool TaxState Income TaxState Unemployment Tax (SUTA)Telephone Federal Excise TaxTelephone Federal Universal Service Fee TaxTelephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge TaxesTelephone Minimum Usage Surcharge TaxTelephone Recurring and Nonrecurring Charges TaxTelephone State and Local TaxTelephone Usage Charge TaxUtility TaxesVehicle License Registration TaxVehicle Sales TaxWatercraft Registration TaxWell Permit TaxWorkers Compensation Tax
STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?
Not  one of these taxes existed 100 years ago, & our nation was the most  prosperous in the world. We had absolutely no national debt, had the  largest middle class in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the  kids.
What in the heck happened? 
Can you spell 'politicians?'*

----------


## ChemEngineer

Bill DeBlasio.jpg

----------

